# Limiting my happiness - reaction limits!



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Keep trying to put reactions and there's a hard limit? I feel unhappy about this.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

jakes said:


> Keep trying to put reactions and there's a hard limit? I feel unhappy about this.
> 
> View attachment 147216


 Best of luck mate.

We even did a POLL about it and the majority of voters voted to have more Likes/reactions and guess what? Nothing changed.

They are the "likes/reactions nazis" they don't want you to be happy limitless :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IronJohnDoe said:


> majority of voters


 A grand total of 18 wasn't it?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

jakes said:


> Keep trying to put reactions and there's a hard limit? I feel unhappy about this.
> 
> View attachment 147216


 I've just liked your post. Hopefully this will in some way improve your quality of life pending a world where there are no wars, no famine, a cure for cancer and most importantly.....unlimited likes on ukm!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@Quackerz and @IronJohnDoe should start a new forum with unlimited likes


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't understand how it's a problem... never ran out once. Maybe I'm just stingy af


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mingster said:


> A grand total of 18 wasn't it?


 Still, people voted, if some people don't bother to vote than in my book they shouldn't have voice into the changes, the majority of people that voted, voted for a change, a change that didn't happen. People can twist it the way they want it but I never read a rule about a minimum of voters needed so...

Anyway I only joke about it and I can live without it so no worries but my opinion about it won't change.

Peace


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> I've just liked your post. Hopefully this will in some way improve your quality of life pending a world where there are no wars, no famine, a cure for cancer and most importantly.....unlimited likes on ukm!


 Funnily enough I couldn't like your comment due to running out of likes! :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

superpube said:


> @Quackerz and @IronJohnDoe should start a new forum with unlimited likes


 Speaking of which where is he?

@Quackerz you dead bro?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

This isn't going to change any time soon no matter how many threads we have on the subject...



2004mark said:


> I don't understand how it's a problem... never ran out once. Maybe I'm just stingy af


 It's partly because you're a platinum member. Like you I never run out but the limits are rather lower for newer members I think.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> This isn't going to change any time soon no matter how many threads we have on the subject...
> 
> It's partly because you're a platinum member. Like you I never run out but the limits are rather lower for newer members I think.


 Bollocks, I am platinum too now and I still run out all the time :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Bollocks, I am platinum too now and I still run out all the time :lol:


 You clearly have very low standards for what is worthy a like then  .


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> You clearly have very low standards for what is worthy a like then  .


 But I do have very high standards on women choice.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> You clearly have very low standards for what is worthy a like then  .


 But why are they limited? There's literally no advantage to be gained by liking things, there's no negative consequence for the website...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jakes said:


> But why are they limited? There's literally no advantage to be gained by liking things, there's no negative consequence for the website...


 I agree. But this has been discussed repeatedly for ages and the odds of this changing any time soon are so minuscule that I'm afraid it's pointless discussing it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't really care because I'm not 12 years old :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> You clearly have very low standards for what is worthy a like then  .





monkeybiker said:


> I don't really care because I'm not 12 years old :whistling:


 This and this.

It's a lifting forum, not facebook or mumsnet ffs.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It's a* lifting forum*, not facebook or mumsnet ffs.


 And this is exactly why likes became heart shaped (very manly) and you have reactions such a "sad" with the crying face. :whistling:

Make sense.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> Speaking of which where is he?
> 
> @Quackerz you dead bro?


 Still kicking, just have real world shiz to be taking care of like work lol

Hows this place? Still retarded?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Still kicking, just have real world shiz to be taking care of like work lol
> 
> Hows this place? Still retarded?


 Ignorant word

Also yes


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

You just have to work around the limits of the system in place and be a bit stingy with them. If you do run out of them however just make a comment in the thread to say you appreciate the post you'd otherwise like.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dont see the point of having a limit anyway .. whats the purpose ?


----------



## Wotan's Ravens (Nov 25, 2017)

Lots of thirsty guys in here haha.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Dont see the point of having a limit anyway .. *whats the purpose ? *


 "It's a bodybuilding forum not mum's net." (quote)

:whistling:


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

But why have the limits? I understand you can work around them, I want to know why there is a limit, the technical reason.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

jakes said:


> But why have the limits? I understand you can work around them, I want to know why there is a limit, the technical reason.


 Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jakes said:


> But why have the limits? I understand you can work around them, I want to know why there is a limit, the technical reason.


 The 'technical reason' is that this is what Lorian has decided to do/stick with.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> The 'technical reason' is that this is what Lorian has decided to do/stick with.


 That's not a technical reason and not even a logical answer to my question, it's a defeasible argument which doesn't add anything of value.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jakes said:


> That's not a technical reason and not even a logical answer to my question, it's a defeasible argument which doesn't add anything of value.


 Hence my use of inverted commas.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

jakes said:


> But why have the limits? I understand you can work around them, I want to know why there is a limit, the technical reason.


 Not sure about the "technical reason", however I'll do my best to give you some rationale behind UK-M's decision to place limits on the "reactions".

"UK-Muscle", as a forum, does it belong to the world of reality, or is it a figment of your imagination? It belongs to the world of reality of course. Aha, OK then! Does the real world have limits, or is it boundless, like it is in the world of imagination, where there are no limits and you're free to run far, wide and wild within your limitless imagination?

In plain English: UK-M is real (like you and I in fact), belonging to the world of reality; therefore it is bound with and by limits..., period!

So to have a limit is to be real, which makes UK-M "unreal" in my opinion!

Cheers.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Fadi said:


> Not sure about the "technical reason", however I'll do my best to give you some rationale behind UK-M's decision to place limits on the "reactions".
> 
> "UK-Muscle", as a forum, does it belong to the world of reality, or is it a figment of your imagination? It belongs to the world of reality of course. Aha, OK then! Does the real world have limits, or is it boundless, like it is in the world of imagination, where there are no limits and you're free to run far, wide and wild within your limitless imagination?
> 
> ...


 I haven't been this wigged out since I took research chemicals acid.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

I reacted to your post about reactions so you can look at my reaction while you think about reactions, hope it helps!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mingster said:


> This and this.
> 
> It's a lifting forum, not facebook or mumsnet ffs.


 Had to give you a trophy for this comment. Well done mate.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Had to give you a trophy for this comment. Well done mate.


 Heart shaped likes, crying faces and much more, surely very manly way of liking in UK-M. :whistling:

Who cares if likes get unlimited is not like we are having a rep system anymore :tongue:


----------

